# Angry Husband



## joe black

A guy walks into a bar with an unholstered weapon.  He says, "I have a .45 automatic with 7 in the magazine and 1 in the chamber.  I want to know who's been sleeping with my wife".  A voice from the back says, "you don't have enough ammo".


----------



## sawinredneck

Took a second, been a day, nice one!


----------



## floridasteve

Lol


----------



## okie362

OUCH!!!!


----------



## humdinger

Ba-dum chang!


----------



## phatbac

LOL


----------



## GaryHibbert

Good one!!

Gary


----------



## antovan

lol


----------



## mummel

Oh geez haha.


----------



## jirodriguez

Damn! That was a good one.


----------



## yumeat66

THat is so funny.  Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## smokeytherobot

Outstanding!


----------



## mr t 59874

Fair warning guy’s, 30 round clips are legal in Montana.

T


----------

